# Tower 200



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 13, 2009)

I was watching this on tv and it looked pretty cool. Has anyone used it?

http://www.bodybyjake.com/ce-p-shopproduct.aspx?ProductID=74

Randy Couture is marketing but I don't know if it is similar to Chuck Norris' product or what any feed back would be great thanks.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 13, 2009)

Honestly.I wouldnt waste my time with stuff like that. Within 6  12 months they usually end up being sold at garage sales, used as drying racks, given away or put in the basement.

 $160, plus tax, plus shipping.

For that type of $ you can get a gym membership for 6 months or buy yourself a nice Olympic weight set.

The actors they use to sell those things? They never used them to get the body they have.


----------

